# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits >  [EVENT BASED] infinite slowfall

## Strath2121

So with this seasonal event going on you can grab "Festive Mugs" in a city and fill em. the empty mug is not unique, but the full one is. Stack your inventory with empty mugs, fill them all, then relog. all will disappear but one, when that one disappears, its inventory slot with automatically be filled with another. These last after the event ends, and can always be used. This has been in the game for a LONG TIME and its probably in the deep depths of the forums somewhere, but I figured id let all the new guys know how this works since it seems live on retail and classic. 

NOTE: Posted in both classic and retail forums so more people can see it and take advantage before the event ends.

----------


## gippy

The classic ones run out after awhile, no idea what triggers it and they dont randomly refill like the retail ones used to. Mine lasted a few weeks at least anyway.

----------


## Strath2121

> The classic ones run out after awhile, no idea what triggers it and they dont randomly refill like the retail ones used to. Mine lasted a few weeks at least anyway.


they do run out after a while, and when they do the next "invisible" one waiting to be put in your bags is placed there. the more empty ones you fill the more "refills" you get. I usually spend some time collecting about 200 per character and that'll last you about 5 years.

----------


## gippy

> they do run out after a while, and when they do the next "invisible" one waiting to be put in your bags is placed there. the more empty ones you fill the more "refills" you get. I usually spend some time collecting about 200 per character and that'll last you about 5 years.


I tried refilling loads and it still ran out, completely different to my retail one which irc ive had since either the end wotlk or cata.

----------


## Strath2121

> I tried refilling loads and it still ran out, completely different to my retail one which irc ive had since either the end wotlk or cata.


I just tested 10. its still working, you have to relog to get a new one, or a new zone w/ a loading screen IIRC. It does seem to be acting weird though, during one of my relogs all of my filled ones populated my inventory. relog set it back to only 1.

----------


## Strath2121

Bump this is active again dont sl33p you fools

----------

